# natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?



## rheinfischer70 (10. Juli 2016)

Habe heute in einem 25 Jahre alten Baggersee geschnorchelt und festgestellt, dass eigentlich nur Barschbrut und handlange Barsche zu sehen waren. Ein Ausnahmehecht von 90cm war auch dabei. Von den Barschen aber tausende. Keine Weißfische, keine Junghechte usw. 

Der See ist mit Bäumen umsäumt und hat viele Flachzonen. Stellen bis 20m bei einem Durchschnitt von über 10m. 30ha Fläche, nie besetzt.

Früher hat's im See mit Rotfedern gewimmelt.

Seit einem Jahr wird geangelt und es wurden einige Barsche bis 50cm gefangen. Aber keine Hechte oder Weißfisch.

Weiß jemand, ob die Barsche a Niedergang der einst so häufigen Rotfedern schuld sind und die Hechtbrut klein halten?

Wie kann so ein See ordentlich besetzt werden? Die max. Sichttiefe beträgt etwa 2-3m.


----------



## Lorenz (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Hallo


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> ...25 Jahre alten Baggersee ...Der See ist mit Bäumen umsäumt und hat viele Flachzonen. Stellen bis 20m bei einem Durchschnitt von über 10m. 30ha Fläche, ...Die max. Sichttiefe beträgt etwa 2-3m.


Gibt es vielleicht relativ wenig Unterwasserpflanzen und Unterstände?

Wieviel bist du abgeschnorchelt?
Weißfische können durchaus in größeren Schwärmen irgendwo stehen, während ein Stück weiter nur einzelne zu sehen sind. Je nachdem welches Gewässerteil man dann gesehen hat, kann ein falscher Eindruck entstehen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Klar sehe ich nur ein kleines Fenster bei 3 Stunden (3 Gänge) schnorcheln. Planzen wie Wasserpest und Tausendblatt gibt's in den Flachzonen in großen Mengen. Stütze mich nur auf die Aussagen der Angler des letzten Jahres und der Tauchgänge, was natürlich nur ein Puzzelstückchen ist.

Aber selbst dabei. Nur Barsche zu tausenden und nur einen Hecht und nichts anderes? Schätze, der See hat 3,5km Uferlinie und ich habe vielleicht 1km, allerdings die Flachzonen, gesehen


----------



## Lorenz (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Was wurde da abgebaut?
Ist das Wasser vielleicht relativ sauer?
|kopfkrat#c


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Naja, sowas ist trügerisch. Man sagt ja, dass 80% der Fische auf nur 20% der Fläche verteilt sind und gerade in einem tiefen, mutmaßlich geschichteten See mit klarem Wasser wären es am Tage nicht zwangsläufig die einsehbaren Flachwasserbereiche wo ich die Fische vermuten würde.
Zu einem ordentlichen Besatz gehört immer auch eine saubere Vorarbeit was Bestandserhebung und Bedarfs-/Problemanalyse angeht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Es ist schlicht undenkbar, dass bei dem geschilderten Pflanzenbestand nur Barsche und ein Hecht vorhanden sein sollen. Es zeigt deutlich, dass die Aussagen von Angler zur Bestandserhebung extrem ungeeignet sind. Und auch ein paar Schnorchelgänge dürften kaum ein repräsentatives Ergebnis bringen.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht undenkbar, dass bei dem geschilderten Pflanzenbestand nur Barsche und ein Hecht vorhanden sein sollen. Es zeigt deutlich, dass die Aussagen von Angler zur Bestandserhebung extrem ungeeignet sind. Und auch ein paar Schnorchelgänge dürften kaum ein repräsentatives Ergebnis bringen.



Das sehe ich auch so.
Kürzlich gab es einen ähnlichen Thread, für mehr Lesestoff.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317265

Der Baggersee in diesem Thread ist über zehn Mal so groß und deutlich tiefer, da dürfte die Aussagekraft von Schnorcheln und Angelfängen überstrapaziert sein.
Vor Allem wenn nicht vom Boot gefischt wird, liegt man schnell ganz falsch.
Je nach den (rechtlichen) Möglichkeiten wäre eine Netzbefischung die genaueste Bestandserhebung.
Dazu gibt es spezielle Multimaschen-Stellnetze, die aber für Gewöhnlich nicht sehr günstig sind. Falls niemand damit Erfahrung hat, am Besten Netz und Personal "leihen".



Lorenz schrieb:


> Was wurde da abgebaut?
> Ist das Wasser vielleicht relativ sauer?
> |kopfkrat#c



Wenn es z.B. ein Braunkohle-Restloch ist, kann man mit Besatz nichts richten, da das Wasser schwefelsauer ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habe heute in einem 25 Jahre alten Baggersee geschnorchelt und festgestellt, dass eigentlich nur Barschbrut und handlange Barsche zu sehen waren. Ein Ausnahmehecht von 90cm war auch dabei. Von den Barschen aber tausende. Keine Weißfische, keine Junghechte usw.
> 
> Der See ist mit Bäumen umsäumt und hat viele Flachzonen. Stellen bis 20m bei einem Durchschnitt von über 10m. 30ha Fläche, nie besetzt.
> 
> ...



Ich würde nicht zu viel auf so einen ersten Eindruck geben.

Wobei mich immer wieder erstaunt wie viele Gewässer *angeblich* nicht befischt oder nie besetzt wurden.
Es kommt "Mir" immer seltsam vor, weil Ich  solche Gewässer eher nicht kenne.
Aber ich kenne eine ganze Menge "Heimlichtuer", die mit Eimer oder Angel umherschleichen.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das ein Gewässer dieser Große 20 Jahre lang weder besetzt noch beangelt wird.
So etwas wäre sicher ein Sonderfall, aber sicher auch möglich.
Ich denke jetzt auch nicht Grundsätzlich schlecht vom Anglern,  ich halte das halt nur für "Menschlich".




Was die Barsche und Rotfedern betrifft denke ich nicht das dieses im Zusammenhang steht.
Was Barsch und Hecht betrifft, scheinst Du ja zufällig auf den Einzigen dort lebenden Hecht gestoßen zu sein,  oder aber die Anderen wichen Dier einfach aus.

Die Fische sind allgemein vorsichtiger und weniger geworden seit Kormorane umherziehen.
Ich könnte mir viele Gründe vorstellen warum die Rotfedern verschwanden, wenn es denn wirklich Rotfedern und nicht Rotaugen waren.
In Baggerseen sind Barsche und Rotaugen oft die vorherrschenden Arten, wobei der Barsch in der Jugend direkt mit den Rotaugen konkurriert, also auch an Ihre Stelle treten kann.

Fehlen gute Laichgelegenheiten haben es Hecht, Rotauge oder auch Rotfeder als Krautlaicher schwer, die Laichnetze der Barsche lassen sich halt anders ablegen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Seh ich auch so. Wenn ich bei uns am Baggersee schnorcheln gehe sehe ich auch nicht viel Fisch. Wenn ich dann mal mit dem Echolot über den See fahre sehe ich tausende! In der Regel in Tiefen, in die ich beim Schnorcheln keine Einsicht mehr habe...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Ihr habt sicher recht, dass weder schnorcheln, tauchen noch angeln eine gute Aussage über den tatsächlichen Fischbestand geben können.
Allerdings schnorchel ich gerne in den verschiedensten Gewässern in der Umgebung, wo es die Sichtweite noch erlaubt. Eigentlich sehe ich überall Barsche und Weißfische. Oft Karpfen, Kleinhechte und Aale. Selten Welse und Schleien.

Aber nur tausende
 Barsche und einen guten Hecht hatte ich noch nie zuvor.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Habe jetzt aufgrund des schönen Wetters noch einige Schnorchelgänge gemacht und 80% des Sees geschafft. Heute zum ersten Mal einen Schwarm kleiner Rotfedern und 4  20cm Rotfedern gesehen. Dazu wieder tausende Barsche. Fazit nach ca 8 Stunden und ca. 3km Uferstrecke schnorcheln. Wenige Rotfedern, einen guten Hecht und jedes Mal viele tausend Barsche von 3-30cm.

War in vielen Baggerseen tauchen, jeder hatte seine Eigenarten. Aber so eine Artenarmut bei gleichzeitigem Barschüberhang habe ich noch nie gesehen. Einige Meter des Sees fehlen mir noch.


----------



## Sneep (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Hallo,

kein gutes Zeichen.

Damit liegt das Gewässer aber im Trend.
Ich finde zunehmend Seen mit genau diesem Problem. Die Balance Barsch-Cypriniden ist vielfach völlig zusammengebrochen. 
Dieses Problem ist aber nicht ganz neu.Mit dem Auftreten des Kormorans fing es an. Damals kam die Theorie auf, dass der Kormoran beide Arten unterschiedlich intensiv bejagt. Eine Theorie, die ich nicht unbedingt teile.

An einigen der befischten Gewässer in diesem Jahr, war genau die Frage nach den verschwundenen Cypriniden der Grund für das E-Fischen. Im Fang nur große, überwiegend besetzte Fische. In den Buchten große Schwärme von Brut. Diese 2-3 cm Fische wurden mit einer kleinen Anode gezielt befischt. 

Das Ergebnis, nur Barsche. Hier war aber die Ursache schnell gefunden. Im Gewässer gab es durch Besatz mit Karpfen und Graser nichts mehr an Pflanzen. Die Bäume am Ufer waren alle Standortfremde Arten wie Kastanie usw. 

An eine Kastanienwurzel laicht aber kein Krautlaicher ab.Somit hatten Rotaugen und Co. keine Laichmöglichkeit mehr. Die Barsche begnügen sich mit dem Totholz, über das sie ihre Laichbänder ablegen. In der Folge machen ganze Heerscharen von Barschen die wenigen Brütlinge anderer Arten nieder

Nicht umsonst ist das Rotauge in NRW die am schnellsten zurück gehende Art. 

Wenn es solche Einbrüche gab, war nicht immer das fehlen von Laichmöglichkeiten als Ursache auszumachen. Der Einbruch der Cypriniden ging aber immer einher mit Massenvorkommen des Barsches.

sNEEp


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Der See hat einige ausgeprägte Flachzonen, die einen sehr guten Pflanzenbewuchs aufweisen. Aber 80% des Sees sind über 10m tief und daher im Sommer evtl. eine Todeszone am Grund. Ich weiß noch nicht, wie der Pflanzenwuchs im Frühjahr ist.


----------



## Revilo62 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Ich hab da mal irgendwann in der Schule gelernt, dass der Barsch einer der Pionierfische ist, der Laich ist relativ widerstandsfähig und wird meist über Wasservögel eingetragen.
Wie alt ist denn der Baggersee, zumindest erscheint er für mich sehr jungfräulich, besatztechnisch.
Wenn hier überhaupt Besatz erfolgen soll, dann Weissfische, Räuber sind schon da.
Ich habe bei mir auch so einen Baggersee, der hatte einen sehr naturnahen Bestand, sehr ausgewogen RF und FF, dann wurde er verpachtet und das erste was reinkam,Folellen und Karpfen
suuuuuper #q

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Dieses Problem ist aber nicht ganz neu.Mit dem Auftreten des Kormorans fing es an. Damals kam die Theorie auf, dass der Kormoran beide Arten unterschiedlich intensiv bejagt. Eine Theorie, die ich nicht unbedingt teile.



Bei uns am Fluss war das genau so zu beobachten-entweder Weissfisch oder Barsch wurde gejagt -immer die Arten die dominierten


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Vielleicht hängt die Verschiebung der Artengemeinschaft Richtung Barsch auch mit der rückläufigen Eutrophierung oder Schädigung von kleinen Fischnährtieren zusammen.
Rotaugen sind immer auf Wasserpflanzen und kleine Wirbellose angewiesen, während Barsche ab einer gewissen Größe überwiegend piscivor sein können.
Am Bodensee z.B sind schon handlange Barsche extrem auf Brut aus, während sich an anderen Seen niemals ein 12cm Barsch am 5cm Swing impact vergreifen würde.
Bei Nahrungsknappheit müssen sich nur die kleinen Barsche von Wirbellosen ernähren, während die Großen sich kannibalistisch von dem eigenen Nachwuchs und den Rotaugen ernähren.
Den großen Rotaugen fehlt hingegen die Alternative zu den kleinen Nährtieren.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Bei uns am See sieht es mit der Barschbrut sehr ähnlich aus. Wir haben Unmengen davon. Doch was kann man dagegen tun? Den Laich einsammeln?


----------



## crisis (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Hab als Jugendlicher in einem ähnlichen Gewässer geangelt und eigentlich nur Rotaugen und Lauben gesehen. Nach Besatz gabs dann für ne Weile ein paar Forellen. Später dann bin ich dort auch mal nachts getaucht und auf einmal hab ich Fische gesehen, von denen ich niemals vermutete hätte, dass sie in Größe und Anzahl vorhanden wären. Probier mal in der Dämmerung und nachts zu schnorcheln, mit Lampe natürlich.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Mit der Lampe ist eine Idee. Der See ist deutlich über 20 Jahre alt und soll früher einen gigantischen Bestand an Rotfedern gehabt haben. Auch war der See früher viel klarer. Habe jetzt mitbekommen,dass seit 3 Jahren Renken besetzt werden und einmal 300 Schleien besetzt wurden. Davor wurde der See nicht bewirtschaftet. Im Winter gibt's dort einige Kläranlagen und rundherum sind von Bauern bewirtschaftete Felder.


----------



## Ruti Island (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mitbekommen,dass seit 3 Jahren Renken besetzt werden




Renken halten sich vorzugsweise im Freiwasser auf, dementsprechend ziehen die großen Hechte den Schwärmen hinterher. Konntest du demnach nicht im Uferbereich sehen.


----------



## oberfranke (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> ..25 Jahre alten Baggersee... eigentlich nur Barschbrut .handlange Barsche zu sehen waren. ..ein Ausnahmehecht 90cm.. Keine Weißfische, keine Junghechte Stellen bis 20m bei einem Durchschnitt von über 10m. 30ha Fläche, nie besetzt.
> 
> Seit einem Jahr wird geangelt und es wurden einige Barsche bis 50cm gefangen. .....



Ich bewundere die Geduld der Angler. 1 Hecht und ein paar Handlange Barsche zudem die besetzten Renken und 300 Schleien, das ist ja wirklich nichts. 
 Das sind auf 1000 m² eine Schleie- vorausgesetzt sie haben alle überlebt und es wird keine entnommen.  
 Bzw bei 10 Meter durchschnittlicher Tiefe kommt eine Schleie auf 1 00 000 Liter Wasser.  Ich will nur damit sagen - frag mal die Angler und frag auch mal wer ihnen die Angelerlaubnis gegeben hat.   Die wissen evtl auch wie den der "Masterplan" für das Gewässer ausschaut.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Renken halten sich vorzugsweise im Freiwasser auf, dementsprechend ziehen die großen Hechte den Schwärmen hinterher. Konntest du demnach nicht im Uferbereich sehen.



Große Hechte sieht man bei Sommerschnorcheln selten, da diese sich wahrscheinlich tiefer aufhalten. Ich meinte die diesjährigen Grashechte zwischen 20-30cm, die ich in anderen Gewässern oft i Kraut sehe. Hier 0 Kleinhechte bisher, trotz guter Wasserpflanzenfelder.

Die Angelei ist fast zum Erliegen gekommen, da bis auf vereinzelt nennenswerte Barsche nichts gefangen wurde. Die Vereinsmitglieder werden langsam ungeduldig


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Felchenbesatz geht auch gerne mal nach Hinten los, wenn die Fische als Brut und nicht vorgestreckt besetzt wurden, sind sie oft nur Barschfutter.
Nach drei Jahren sollten die ersten Fische bereits im Fang mit etwa 30cm auftreten. Kommt natürlich darauf an, was für Felchen besetzt werden.


----------



## Ruti Island (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Große Hechte sieht man bei Sommerschnorcheln selten, da diese sich wahrscheinlich tiefer aufhalten.



Das musst du mir nicht erzählen 



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich meinte die diesjährigen Grashechte zwischen 20-30cm, die ich in anderen Gewässern oft i Kraut sehe. Hier 0 Kleinhechte bisher, trotz guter Wasserpflanzenfelder.



Das ist wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich. Aber, dass die Barsche die komplette Hecht-Brut niedermachen kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. August 2017)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Felchenbesatz geht auch gerne mal nach Hinten los, wenn die Fische als Brut und nicht vorgestreckt besetzt wurden, sind sie oft nur Barschfutter.
> Nach drei Jahren sollten die ersten Fische bereits im Fang mit etwa 30cm auftreten. Kommt natürlich darauf an, was für Felchen besetzt werden.



Felchen sind super abgewachsen, vermehren sich aber offensichtlich nicht. Die Tiere sind >40cm 4 Jahre nach dem Besatz. Weiterhin gibt's in diesem Jahr erstmalig mehr 20-30cm Hechte an der Angel.
Wahrscheinlich fehlt für den Felchenlaich der Sauerstoff in der Tiefe. Also muss jährlich nachbesetzt werden. Es werden mit der Angel nur Barsche und selten kleine Hechte gefangen.


----------



## Sneep (24. August 2017)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Hallo,

Schleie und Renke zusammen in einem Gewässer, da macht Sinn. 
Die haben ja auch fast die gleichen Biotopansprüche
Ein Baggersee  der 25 Jahre alt ist, ist für einen Renkenbesatz in aller Regel zu nährstoffreich. Die Renken sind auf kalte , Nährstoff-arme Gewässer angewiesen. Deshalb hat es der Laich in eutropheren Gewässern schwer, der beginnt dann schnell zu schimmeln.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit die kleine Maräne in neue Baggerseen zu besetze und anschließend Hecht darauf zu besetzen. Die Maränen haben dann die Aufgabe, die wenigen verteilten Nahrungspartikel zu sammeln und Hecht-tauglich zu machen.

Besonders geeignet ist die kleine Maräne, die steht eher im Freiwasser mit ihrem ober-ständigen Maul. Die große Maräne  mit ihrem unterständigen Maul ist vergleichsweise mehr Grund-orientiert.
Die meisten derjenigen, die Maränen besetzen, wissen ja nicht einmal, welche   Art sie besetzt haben. Maränen sind sehr heikel und empfindlich. Beim Besatz, können die so hektisch reagieren, dass die sofort aus Panik in die Tiefe und somit oft in eine Sauerstofffreie Zone abtauchen.
Vor Lauter Stress bleiben sie dort und trauen sich nicht nach oben. Nach 30 Minuten, tauchen dann die ersten Leichen auf.

snEEp


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. August 2017)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Die Felchen sind Blaufelchen und sollen riesig werden. Eigentlich sollten dazu Seeforellen besetzt werden, da sich die Felchen nicht vermehren, ist das hinfällig. Jetzt sind nur Felchen und Barsche reichlich im See vorhanden und die Mitglieder meckern schon.
Vielleicht gibt's in einigen Jahren gute Hechtbestände.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. August 2017)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*

Habt ihr schonmal den Sauerstoffgehalt über den Winter und den Laichtermin der Felchen bestimmt?

Blaufelchen laichen unter natürlichen Bedingungen (im Bodensee) von November bis Dezember über sehr großen Wassertiefen, der Laich sinkt langsam auf den Grund.
In einem 30ha-Baggersee laichen sie wohl auch im Freiwasser über der tiefsten Stelle, aber so genau lässt sich das bei Felchen nicht vorhersagen.
Gut möglich, dass der Laich nicht auf geeignetes Substrat trifft, verpilzt oder erstickt. Unter natürlichen Bedingungen benötigen die Eier mindestens 5mg/l gelösten Sauerstoff bei 4°C und in der obersten Sedimentschicht sollten möglichst wenige Abbauprozese stattfinden.
Das bieten nicht viele Baggerseen. 
Ein Alpensee am Rhein in Mittel oder Norddeutschland wird das auch mit Gewalt nicht, lieber ohne Seeforellen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. August 2017)

*AW: natürlicher Fischbestand im Baggersee?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal den Sauerstoffgehalt über den Winter und den Laichtermin der Felchen bestimmt?
> 
> Blaufelchen laichen unter natürlichen Bedingungen (im Bodensee) von November bis Dezember über sehr großen Wassertiefen, der Laich sinkt langsam auf den Grund.
> In einem 30ha-Baggersee laichen sie wohl auch im Freiwasser über der tiefsten Stelle, aber so genau lässt sich das bei Felchen nicht vorhersagen.
> ...



Ist schon passiert, wobei die Umschichtung bis zum Grund (16m) erst im Dezember erfolgt. Von März bis Dezember war der Boden überwiegend ohne Sauerstoff. Kann aber auch am Wetter gelegen haben.


----------

